# Trump Your Poodle!



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

OMG. . .you didn't!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

How would you do that to a cat? It is funny, but I hope temporary!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

looks kind of squirrely to me! lol!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh Dang! I just clipped Axel yesterday and had a pile of hair we could have gotten create with.

Missed opportunity haha!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

haha! Funny bold move! I just asked Chagall to try a temporary Trump. Dwag bless him, he'll do whatever I ask.  But Pierre's look trumps his by a long shot!


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes, it's temporary!


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> haha! Funny bold move! I just asked Chagall to try a temporary Trump. Dwag bless him, he'll do whatever I ask.  But Pierre's look trumps his by a long shot!





Haha!! Chagall is rocking his "trump"!


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

Lookin' good!!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I haven't trumped my poodle but I did trump my cats. I'll have to go clean out my brushes so I can trump my poodles ?.


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice! Your cats have really captured the trump look!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Guys what are you doing? What is this?


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

peccan said:


> Guys what are you doing? What is this?


Peccan,

Just google "trump your cat images" and you will see what is giving everyone the giggles.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh! Peccan, I see you live in Finland, no wonder this doesn't make any sense to you. 

Donald Trump is running for president here in the US. His remarkable hairdo, among other behaviors, has been quite a topic in political discussions !


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

This is hilarious! Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

We tried.............................hahaha!!!!


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

Haha--how did you do that? Is that leftover hair from grooming or is it still attached to Molly?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> We tried.............................hahaha!!!!



???????? love it!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

peepers said:


> Haha--how did you do that? Is that leftover hair from grooming or is it still attached to Molly?


Hahaha! It's Molly's TK hair combed forward and squashed down with water! I'm sure she thought she was having a bad hair day!!!!LOL!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh my god, this is so funny, I love it !


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Unfortunately, no Sunny pic -- he refused to do anything "Trump" ---- (that's my boy!)


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

liljaker said:


> Unfortunately, no Sunny pic -- he refused to do anything "Trump" ---- (that's my boy!)



Haha I don't blame him!


----------

